
IE6 Upgrade Warning - nreece
http://code.google.com/p/ie6-upgrade-warning/
======
Sephr
The library code made me sick. Look at all the globals and where is the
indentation and organization? [http://ie6-upgrade-
warning.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ie6/warn...](http://ie6-upgrade-
warning.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ie6/warning.js)

Edit: Wow, the main function, e, ( _great name_ , definitely _not_ going to
collide with other names) has >50 var statements. I don't think the guy who
made this library knows that you can var a, b, c, d;

~~~
thorax
Maybe open up a bug report? <http://code.google.com/p/ie6-upgrade-
warning/issues/entry>

From the looks of it, the author is a junior coder or new to this sort of JS
library code. He may not know any better, but keep in mind he's just looking
to help by releasing this-- we were all newbie devs at one point.

Overall, I'm not a fan of disparaging any code people release for free. There
are too many developers who keep useful code locked away on their disks
because they're afraid people will mock their work.

Don't get me wrong, it's very helpful for potential consumers to know about
the issues you mention, but there may be a better way to phrase your
criticism.

~~~
Sephr
Sorry for coming off so rude. Anyway, I was just going to send a message
offering it up for the author due to it not being that large of a codebase and
was going to offer to make neater version of the code. I'm going instead to
send a bug report as you suggested as that seems best for tracking it.

------
artificer
Unfortunately, here in Greece the situation is so ugly that not even those
warnings have any change of convincing people to upgrade. I can imagine most
of them simply closing the window. Among the reasons for this is that we've
got a huge pirated windows xp installation base, uneducated users that ignore
anything non-microsoftic and think that taking the ECDL makes you a computer
scientist, and there is a large amount of amazingly badly written IE-only web
apps. Open source is much less known here than in other countries. Our only
hope is for people to upgrade to Vista, in order to receive IE7 automatically
(hey, did I just say that?)

------
rythie
I don't know why people keep on trying to aggressively get rid of IE6, it will
die of it's own accord anyway.

Even according to the W3c's web stats
(<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>), who are probably
early adoptors, IE6 has 17% market share. IE6 still has more than Opera,
Safari, Chrome and IE8 put together.

I don't see that it makes any business sense to annoy a large section of your
users, just to save a little bit of development time. I know for example in
some internet cafes in Eygpt in December last year they were still using IE6
and no warning message is likely to fix that soon.

I say just fix your sites until it's 2-3% of the market, like when Netscape 4
died.

------
ggchappell
When I saw this page, it hit me: all browser logos are round.

Is there a reason for this?

~~~
ivank
I'm guessing it's just the desire to look like the IE logo. Even others are
round: Maxthon, Flock, xB Browser. Netscape also went from square to round:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Netscape_classic_logo.png>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Netscape.svg>

Also, Phoenix/Firebird wasn't round:

[http://www.martijndevisser.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2007/...](http://www.martijndevisser.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2007/06/firebird.jpg)

~~~
eli
I think a lot of program icons went from square to round (or irregular) once
transparent backgrounds caught on.

------
matthias
From the title/domain, I thought that the upg warning was from google. Is
there a solution to this problem? Would adding cases such as code.google.com
be worthwhile?

------
andrewl-hn
Browser versions are really messed up. IE8, Opera 9.6 are out already and
Chrome 2 is not released for general public yet.

By the way it's interesting to know how the newly released IE6 for Windows
Mobile reacts on conditional comments like this. Does anybody have an idea?

------
jgoosdh
thats the way we do it, force the suckers to upgrade or deny them service!

------
erlanger
"Shut up, I'm at a public library, I don't have a choice."

And hundreds of similar reactions to pretentious frontend web developers who
assume that every computer is a personal one.

~~~
jmtulloss
If I'm not going to support IE 6, I'd rather have something like this than for
my site to just be broken.

~~~
newmediaclay
"I'm not going to support IE 6"

I think you're missing his point...you should support IE6. We all know it
sucks, but why risk alienating 20% of the Internet just because you don't want
to take the time to make sure your site complies?

~~~
tomjen
If it takes twice the work.

Anyway I would just add a small notices on the top of the page saying
something like you have an old browser, so this page may not render correctly.

~~~
wmeredith
I concur. Yesterday I spent an hour building a dropdown menu for a client that
rendered correctly in Safari 2+, Firefox 2+ and Opera. Then I spent two-and-a-
half more hours getting it to render correctly in IE6 and 7, rendering my page
invalid in the process. Ick.

~~~
Jem
Yesterday I spent 10 minutes implementing the 'Son of Suckerfish Dropdowns'
that works in all of those browsers. Why make more work for yourself if there
are solutions already out there? :)

(I am of course assuming you mean a standard css navigational drop-down menu -
you didn't specify.)

